# Craigslist Funny, F150 overload



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hoping this isn't someone on this site. I'd hope we'd be smarter than this. Ran across this gem advertising high quality $25 a roll horse hay.

Obviously an F-150 that's popping a wheelie and about 12,000 lbs overweight. I'd estimate total trailer/cargo weight at ~22,000lbs.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> Hoping this isn't someone on this site. I'd hope we'd be smarter than this. Ran across this gem advertising high quality $25 a roll horse hay.
> 
> Obviously an F-150 that's popping a wheelie and about 12,000 lbs overweight. I'd estimate total trailer/cargo weight at ~22,000lbs.


The trailer is overweight never mind the pickup. Need a tandem dual trailer with 12k axles to really handle that much estimated weight. Hope they take it slow and this is just a temporary situation to go just a few miles. Doubtful though. If it was just a couple of miles there would be no need to load the tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Idiots like that are the reason why truckers get a bad name and are under so much scrutiny.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Pit-T-Ful


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Should've just hooked up the tractor to the trailer and left that worthless truck at home. Then throw a few more bales on the trailer. No straps and awful spongy looking bales for $25, I hope his insurance is good.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Should've just hooked up the tractor to the trailer and left that worthless truck at home. Then throw a few more bales on the trailer. No straps and awful spongy looking bales for $25, I hope his insurance is good.


That makes me think he is farther away from home then I thought. Which is kinda scary. Sometimes it's easier to load hay out of a field with just the tractor to load, move the trailer around and take it home. Especially if you are by yourself. But kinda slow if you are a distance away from where you unload.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Teslan said:


> That makes me think he is farther away from home then I thought. Which is kinda scary. Sometimes it's easier to load hay out of a field with just the tractor to load, move the trailer around and take it home. Especially if you are by yourself. But kinda slow if you are a distance away from where you unload.


Doesn't matter if it's a mile down the road or across the county, should have made 2 trips. Load of hay and then tractor by itself, especially if he's using a half ton. I hay a good distance from home and would never do that myself. If it was just a couple of bales, ok not a big deal. He has a 7000 lb tractor, 6000 lb of hay (conservative) and a 4000 lb trailer. 17,000 behind a 6100 lb half ton equals gcwr of 23,100 which only has a towing capacity of around 7000 lbs. These are rough estimates but it doesn't matter, the load of separate would still exceed ratings.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Doesn't matter if it's a mile down the road or across the county, should have made 2 trips. Load of hay and then tractor by itself, especially if he's using a half ton. I hay a good distance from home and would never do that myself. If it was just a couple of bales, ok not a big deal. He has a 7000 lb tractor, 6000 lb of hay (conservative) and a 4000 lb trailer. 17,000 behind a 6100 lb half ton equals gcwr of 23,100 which only has a towing capacity of around 7000 lbs. These are rough estimates but it doesn't matter, the load of separate would still exceed ratings.


I agree any length is too long in that setup. This guy probably is going to deliver them this way also. Hopefully a messed up transmission will be the only thing that will happen with this set up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol maybe he has the 7700/8800 package. Oh that's probably the Canadian designation but that generation had a f150 badged as a f250 with the old 10.25" rear axle with 7 bolt rims and a much higher tow rating. Still way less than what he's got hooked onto it but not quite as crazy.



BWfarms said:


> Doesn't matter if it's a mile down the road or across the county, should have made 2 trips. Load of hay and then tractor by itself, especially if he's using a half ton. I hay a good distance from home and would never do that myself. If it was just a couple of bales, ok not a big deal. He has a 7000 lb tractor, 6000 lb of hay (conservative) and a 4000 lb trailer. 17,000 behind a 6100 lb half ton equals gcwr of 23,100 which only has a towing capacity of around 7000 lbs. These are rough estimates but it doesn't matter, the load of separate would still exceed ratings.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Lol maybe he has the 7700/8800 package. Oh that's probably the Canadian designation but that generation had a f150 badged as a f250 with the old 10.25" rear axle with 7 bolt rims and a much higher tow rating. Still way less than what he's got hooked onto it but not quite as crazy.


Nah, it's a 5 lug 150. He has several ads and one you can see the truck better, and in that one he has 10 bales on the bottom row, 8 bales on the top row, and one bale on top of the gooseneck. He's just over the GA border in SC, so when I look for farm stuff on Craigslist within 200 miles of me, his ads always pop up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dan I'm glad you clarified that.....this is one idiot that didn't come from Georgia. Still gonna have to watch out, I'm sure crossing state lines is no issue for that feller


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

How's that go, "because he's the most interesting farmer ever"



somedevildawg said:


> Dan I'm glad you clarified that.....this is one idiot that didn't come from Georgia. Still gonna have to watch out, I'm sure crossing state lines is no issue for that feller


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There's a fellow hereabouts that does the same kind of thing. He was hauling 21 head of cattle (avg wt 500+ lbs) in a steel goose neck trailer that had the electric brakes busted behind an older F250. He blew a brake drum shoe on the way to market. He complained about the crappy quality of Ford products.

Yeah... right!

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Isnt it amazing how some people just dont worry even when they should?

Went and picked up a steel haysaver feeder yesterday 150 miles away. Feeder is probably 1200 lbs and was sitting on the deckover trailer. Metal feeder on metal deck is a slippery combo.. I threw a strap over the front and rear of it. We went about 10 miles and had to make a stop. Decided to throw an additional chain on the front and rear just to be safe.. It was way over kill but made for peace of mind on the trip home.

I am always amazed how many loads I see with only one strap failure away from disaster..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If ya ever go to lowes or Home Depot, there's some purty comical loads that leave those places.....no truck needed


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Weekly consignment/junk auctions make for some loads worthy of Dr. Seuss. LOL


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

about 15 years ago, a neighbor of mine was at an farm auction way north of here. He bought an 8650 JD 4 wheel drive and 2 augers. I didn't get to see it when it was all hooked up, but somehow he pulled his pickup behind the 4 wheel drive and had both augers hooked behind his pickup. Then he just pulled it all home behind the tractor. Scary part was he didn't make it home till 1 in the morning. I'm sure he had flashers going on the tractor and maybe the pickup but I doubt anything on the augers. His son told me about the "train" that pulled into the yard in the middle of the night.

Not near the traffic here on the two lane highways as other parts of the country. Even less so at night.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Original post picture sure looks like a good example of "the tail wagging the dog", especially if any emergency actions are needed.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I just saw this same pic on my area CL, he is advertising to be in the Chesnee SC area on CL... same pic...that's a long way from the GA line....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

https://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/d/cow-goat-hay/6356068896.html


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe his real truck was in the shop the day this was taken.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> I just saw this same pic on my area CL, he is advertising to be in the Chesnee SC area on CL... same pic...that's a long way from the GA line....


Can't be too far cause I saw him searching 200 miles of my zip code in middle GA. I guess "far" is a relative term though. LOL


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Dan_GA said:


> Can't be too far cause I saw him searching 200 miles of my zip code in middle GA. I guess "far" is a relative term though. LOL


A little far to be loaded like that, and hauling cheap hay I thought...


----------

